# Check-off Hearing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/magistrate-hears-arguments-in-beef-checkoff-lawsuit-apnews/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We recently questioned how our state check off dollars were spent. My good friend and neighbor is relatively well connected and brought up out concerns at the state capitol.

Most of our state check off goes to areas to reach the younger generation who were raised on chicken fingers and saw peta adds criticizing the beef industry.

At the end of the conversation my friend was placed on the state beef check off board.

It just occurred to me reading the article that the beef check off should apply to imported beef. It should apply nationally and to beef sold in each state with a check off.

Then we could use the extra funds to expose how foreign (non North American) beef is raised and processed.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

And what perks are there to being on the board? Paid for trips and functions? Seems the ones who push most for checkoff are the ones that get direct benefits from its existence.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Supa Dexta said:


> And what perks are there to being on the board? Paid for trips and functions? Seems the ones who push most for checkoff are the ones that get direct benefits from its existence.


No perks, no pay, no expense budget, no milage reimbursement. Just a chance to voice the concerns of fellow farmers and have some input on how the check off money is spent.

Not everyone willing to serve has their hand stuck out or expects favors. Most of are willing to pay out of our pocket if we have a chance to make things better.

Seems things may be different in other countries.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> No perks, no pay, no expense budget, no milage reimbursement. Just a chance to voice the concerns of fellow farmers and have some input on how the check off money is spent.
> Not everyone willing to serve has their hand stuck out or expects favors. Most of are willing to pay out of our pocket if we have a chance to make things better.
> Seems things may be different in other countries.


Glad to have him there.

Wish political offices were like that. Imagine if genuine people without money on their agenda were allowed to make some decisions.

The world would be better.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> No perks, no pay, no expense budget, no milage reimbursement. Just a chance to voice the concerns of fellow farmers and have some input on how the check off money is spent.
> 
> Not everyone willing to serve has their hand stuck out or expects favors. Most of are willing to pay out of our pocket if we have a chance to make things better.
> 
> Seems things may be different in other countries.


I wholeheartedly agree. We need to educate the general public, most have little farm "understanding" but are just ignorant of our choice of profession, not at all against agriculture.


----------

